

Nimrod Programming Language - dpapathanasiou
http://force7.de/nimrod/

======
ulf
In that code sample the variable "matches" seems to be magically set by the =~
assignment. That would not be very clean. Or am I missing something?

~~~
pshc
<http://force7.de/nimrod/regexprs.html>

You're correct. It seems to work using a template, which is a simple macro. I
wonder if those are hygienic... In any case, it seems you could use the macro
facility to instead have explicit bindings for match groups.

------
zeeone
It looks very much like Pascal to me.

~~~
berntb
I'd say it tastes like chicken. :-)

Seems like {perl|ruby|etc}-light.

I don't get it. The scripting languaguages in common use are quite similar;
what distinguishes Nimrod?

~~~
dpapathanasiou
Macros: <http://force7.de/nimrod/manual.html#macros>

~~~
berntb
OK, that is Lispy (or Perl 6y). I do count Scheme as a scripting language
today.

Perl 5 has had source filters for a long time. It isn't unique, afaik.

Still neat, I guess.

------
cnlwsu
I was curious about "Nimrod produces small executables without dependencies
for easy redistribution." does this mean that it packages any third party libs
in the executable? wouldnt there be licensing issues?

------
ajuc
Are functions first class objects in Nimrod, because I couldn't find function
type in manual(pointers to function isn't what I mean :)).

------
CodeJustin
This seems pretty nice, I might start learning this actually.

